# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  El uso del micrófono en nuestros espectáculos

## Pulgas

A propósito de otro tema abierto en el foro (diez claves para diseñar un espectáculo de público familiar), se me ha ocurrido abrir un hilo en el que comentar cómo utilizar el micrófono, cómo sonorizar nuestros espectáculos.
Dejemos las cosas claras: me centraré en cuestiones muy generales, sin entrar en detalle en tipos de micros, altavoces o mesas. Vamos, que daremos unas cuantas indicaciones de esas, “de andar por casa”, algo que nos sirva para mejorar nuestra calidad de sonido en las galas.

Nota número uno: *soy defensor de no utilizar micrófono*, salvo que sea imprescindible.
Por bueno que sea el aparato, ningún amplificador consigue la transmisión de la voz en directo. Todo lo que sale a través de un altavoz pierde calidad y calidez: pierde transmisión.
Por otro lado, el hecho de que el sonido salga amplificado, da a entender a algunos espectadores (minoría) que pueden hablar, puesto que los que tiene cerca te van a oír igual, algo erróneo y muy molesto para el actuante.
Claro, para no utilizar micro, hay que saber proyectar, entonar… Hay que saber utilizar la voz como herramienta.
Eso me lleva al segundo punto.

El primer consejo, que tiene poco y mucho que ver con el micrófono: *educa tu voz.*
Una voz bien educada es una garantía de cara a que todo el mundo escuche y (sobre todo) entienda lo que decimos.
Aprender a vocalizar es esencial para todo aquel que se presente ante el público con idea de transmitir. Con una correcta vocalización, el auditorio te entiende perfectamente, sin necesidad de esforzarse. Si no tiene que esforzarse, no se cansa, y si no está cansado disfruta de lo que estás haciendo mucho.
Pero no es sólo la vocalización: debes reparar también en la velocidad. Si hablas muy deprisa, a la gente le cuesta más seguirte. Como tiene que hacer un esfuerzo mayor, termina por desconectar y, al final, no conseguimos nuestro objetivo de hacer que se diviertan.
Si hablas muy lento, aburres.
En el término medio está la virtud. Y, si logras hacer cambios de ritmo, si consigues que esos cambios transmitan emociones, entonces estarás más cerca de acaparar la atención de los espectadores, con lo que tendrás una buena parte del éxito asegurado.

----------


## Pulgas

Ahora sí, ahora vamos al *micrófono*, que es lo que nos interesa.
Como norma general, y atendiendo al siglo en el que vivimos: *utiliza un micrófono inalámbrico que no sea de mano*. Los tiempos en los que el mago se metía en el bolillo superior de la chaqueta un micro de los de toda la vida, o lo sujetaba con un cordón, han pasado ya: queda mal, y la calidad de sonido que se consigue dista mucho de ser la adecuada.
A la hora de decidir qué tipo de micro vamos a usar, en el mercado nos ofrecerán dos modelos: el de corbata y el de diadema (o gafas). La diferencia entre uno y otro estriba en el lugar en el que se coloca el micrófono.

En el caso del de *corbata*, se ancla a la ropa: a la camisa, a la corbata, a la camiseta.
Tiene grandes ventajas, pero también algunos inconvenientes.
La principal ventaja es que pasa muy desapercibido: se ve poco, no hay nada en la cara que delate la presencia de un cacharrito amplificador.
La principal desventaja es que hay que aprender a hablar con él. Puesto que el micrófono está en la ropa (normalmente centrado), nuestros movimientos pueden alejar la voz del micro, con lo cual tendremos altibajos en la potencia. Se corrige siendo conscientes de que tenemos un micrófono ahí, y que no sólo debemos girar la cabeza, sino el cuerpo entero (sin parecer robots, por favor) cada vez que miremos a uno u otro lado.

Precisamente para salvar ese inconveniente, nacieron los micros de *diadema*.
A través de un brazo articulado, el micrófono queda cerca de la boca, generalmente en la mejilla. En estos casos podemos desentendernos del cuidado de los giros de la cabeza, pues el micro permanecerás siempre a la misma distancia en relación a la boca.
Como inconveniente, para mi gusto, que es más antiestético y que nos limita algunas cuestiones, tales como cambios de vestuario, el uso de pañuelos o bufandas y, en ocasiones, la utilización de sombreros.
De todas maneras, hemos de decir que es éste el tipo de micrófonos que se está imponiendo hoy, pues resulta más cómodo, rápido y nos permite centrarnos en lo que estamos haciendo, desentendiéndonos un poco del micrófono.


Para amantes de lo discreto, para quien no desea llevar su mejilla hipotecada por un cachito de plástico, he visto espectáculos donde los actuantes llevan el micro de corbata en la frente (camuflado por una cinta, diadema o similares, según su personaje); en el cuello (no evita las dificultades en los giros de cabeza) y en el pelo. De esa manera eluden la visión del aparato y no tienen que preocuparse tanto por la direccionalidad.

----------


## Pulgas

Por si alguien tuviese alguna duda sobre qué micrófono escoger, aquí van otra sugerencia que pueden servir de utilidad

*¿Por qué micrófono me decanto?*
La mayor comodidad la obtendremos con un micrófono de diadema. Cierto que el elemento estético puede hace que tengamos dudas, pero el hecho de que la boca esté siempre a la misma distancia del micrófono es una garantía de calidad y nos permite despreocuparnos del micro.
Si alguien tiene dudas acerca de qué tipo de micrófono utilizar, lo mejor es que grabe tantos ensayos diferentes como tipos de micros esté pensando. La posterior audición de cada ensayo nos mostrará las ventajas y los inconvenientes de cada modelo.
 
Ya hemos escogido nuestro micrófono. Ahora nos entretendremos un poco en estudiar cómo nos lo ponemos, dónde nos lo ponemos y de qué manera podemos sacarle más rendimiento.
La calidad de sonido la obtendremos si el micrófono es bueno. Las gangas, los micros baratitos, sólo nos garantizan una pequeña chapuza. Alguien que de verdad quiera ponerse delante del público habrá de invertir en obtener un buen micrófono. Y. cuando digo bueno, quiero decir bueno.
Por menos de cuatrocientos cincuenta euros no conozco ningún aparato que responda a las expectativas que yo busco. A partir de seiscientos euros, estamos hablando de una calidad que alcanza (o supera) el notable.
Los micros chinos que nos están ofreciendo ahora, por menos de cien euros, puede que a alguien le funcionen (sobre todo trabajando para auditorios muy pequeños), pero yo no he conseguido oír ninguno que de calidez a la voz; que no distorsione; que no produzca sonidos metálicos, como de lata.
  
*¿Cómo instalo mi inalámbrico?*
Las presentes notas tienen carácter general. Cada micrófono es un mundo, pero podemos dar por buenas estas indicaciones.
No entraremos en teoría, que puede hacerse muy pesado y nos interesa poco, pero sí comentaré que, en ocasiones, no sabemos si debemos seleccionar una frecuencia VHF o una UHF. Escojamos una u otra, la calidad del sonido no variará.
Como norma general, se utiliza la UHF cuando se conectan varios inalámbricos de manera simultánea (cuatro o cinco magos distintos en escena a la vez), y la VHF cuando son menos actuantes.
 
*El receptor*
Intenta que el receptor esté cercano al micrófono. De esta manera la calidad de sonido será mayor. 
Si lo sitúas en un sitio alto, la señal no se verá interrumpida por objetos que se puedan poner entre el emisor y el receptor.
Si el sonido no es el deseado, mueve las antenas del receptor. A veces, con esta sencilla operación, se resuelven los problemas.
En general no es bueno que las puntas de las antenas estén cercanas una a la otra, sino que deben estar separadas. Nunca dejes que una toque a la otra.
 
*¿Qué elementos interfieren en una correcta emisión/recepción?*
La calidad de sonido se puede ver afectada si:
Utilizamos vestuario con una cantidad significativa de hilo metálico o con varios elementos metálicos incorporados.
Los reproductores digitales (CDs, ordenadores, etc.) si están muy próximos al receptor.

----------


## Pulgas

*¿Dónde y cómo coloco la petaca?*
Como norma importantísima (y de sentido común): en un lugar en el que estés cómodo, que no te moleste para nada y que no se pueda caer.
Si tu petaca tiene antena, intenta que esté lo más despejada posible. Nunca la dobles, para que te quepa bien en un bolsillo.
El cable, por una cuestión de estética, debe ir oculto entre la ropa y el cuerpo, cuidadno que no entorpezca nuestros movimientos. Normalmente son largos, así que no tendrás problema en darle cierta holgura.
Si vas a “muterarlo” en alguna ocasión, deja la petaca en algún lugar accesible, donde puedas acceder al interruptor sin dificultad.
 
*Sobre las pilas.*
Utiliza pilas alkalinas, son más duraderas.
A medida que la batería se va agotando, la calidad de sonido (y la intensidad) disminuirá.
Lo ideal es poner pilas nuevas para cada función. Al menos tendremos la garantía de un correcto funcionamiento.
Como en pilas se te va un dineral, algunos apuesta por usarlas recargables. Yo lo desaconsejo: primero porque el tiempo de duración e menor; segundo, porque la potencia de la pila puede variar y no obtendremos el voltaje que recomienda el fabricante del micrófono.
(Pijada, pero que me parece interesante: las pilas gastadas no las tires a la basura. Por favor, deposítalas en los contenedores que hay al efecto.)

----------


## Pulgas

*Algunos vicios y errores cuando trabajamos con micrófono”*

Con relativa frecuencia se observan algunos errores de utilización del micrófono.
Los principales, suelen ser:

*Error de distancia entre el micro y la boca.*
No hay una distancia estándar para trabajar con el micrófono, pues depende del tipo que utilicemos y de su calidad.
Lo normal, si utilizamos el de diadema, es que esté a unos dos o tres centímetros de la boca.
Para el caso de que usemos un micro de mano (sea de cable o inalámbrico) es que trabajemos a una distancia de ocho centímetros más o menos, o bien con él pegado a la boca. De esta forma suavizaremos los sonidos “P”, “B” y “T”, que tan desagradables suenan en ocasiones, pues golpean como un cañón.

Otro de los errores frecuentes es el *gritar*. Si el micro se utiliza para amplificar la voz, un chillido puede resultar insufrible para la audiencia.
Si trabajamos con micrófonos de mano, basta con que separemos un poco la boca del micrófono: la sensación de chillido será real, pero la potencia con al que salgo por los altavoces será menor.
Si trabajamos con micrófonos de corbata o diadema, deberemos simular el grito, pero ahogando la voz para que no se vea tantas veces amplificado. Con un poco de práctico, la gente tendrá la impresión de que chillamos de verdad, pero no tendrá que taparse los oídos.

Y, ya que hablamos de taparse los oídos, otro error frecuente es el de poner el *volumen excesivamente alto*.
No hay nada más triste que ver a los espectadores de las primeras filas con las orejas tapadas.
La clave está en conseguir que todos los espectadores oigan bien, pero ello no debe facultarnos para “torturar” a los de las primeras filas.
Con frecuencia se resuelve colocando más de un línea de altavoces, con lo que podremos bajar el volumen manteniendo una calidad sonora mejor en toda la sala.
 
Me voy a permitir añadir uno más, aunque casi anecdótico. Y es el de *golpear repetidamente el micrófono abierto para comprobar si funciona*. Además de no aportar más que ruido desagradable al espectador, estropea los altavoces, pues se les somete a una potencia desmedida que puede dañar sus membrana. Es preferible empezar a hablar antes que golpear el micrófono, con su efecto desagradable

----------


## Pulgas

Y, ahora, un alto en el camino para poner una nota de magia.
Con los micrófonos, cómo no, también se puede hacer magia.
Y, si no, que se lo pregunten a Gaetan Bloom.
Aquí dejo una muestra (Ya, ya sé que se ha colgado varias veces en el foro, es sólo para poner un ejemplo).


 
También tenemos algunos productos que pueden servirnos para crear gags, etc.
Sólo como ejemplo:



Micrófono de Goma Espuma - Pete Heylands y Goshman
http://www.tiendamagia.com/gosh-micr...an-p-1282.html

----------


## Fred_Denver

Hola
Tengo 2 micros de la casa Senheisser.
Uno es de solapa y el otro de diadema. Como estético prefiero el de solapa, pero en mi caso tiene el inconveniente que existe mucho acople con los altavoces, problema que no he sabido solucionar. Debido a ello adquirí el de diadema. Es de justícia reconocer que va perfectamente pero esteticamente no me gusta nada. Así que acepto consejos ideas etc. para poder utilizar el de solapa.
Saludos
Fred

----------


## Nadir

Si tienes problemas de acoplamientos deberías probar con micrófonos de solapa que sean direccionales (cardioides o preferiblemente hipercardiodes. Es posible que tu micro de solapa sea omnidireccional) a ser posible dinámicos (los de condensador tienen mucha sensibilidad y recogen más el sonido lejano). De todas formas, en España la cultura de acondicionamiento acústico de recintos es nula, y la acústica de las salas suele ser horrible (salvo alguna rara excepción), y el reverb existente hace que muchos micros se acoplen. También puede suceder que tengas amplis o monitores malos que generen ruido tipo humming y sea éste el que se acople, bien a través del micro, bien a través del cableado (si es que no son micros inalámbricos), en caso de que el cable no sea balanceado y sea de mala calidad. Asegúrate de que tus cables son de calidad, usa el menor metraje posible de cable y si puedes, usa balanceados (XLR) en vez de cables con toma JACK.

(Imagino que las medidas básicas las tienes en cuenta, como alejarte de los altavoces y no ponerte delante ni justo  detrás de ellos, para evitar los lóbulos frontal y trasero de emisión)

----------


## Nadir

Pulgas, hay algúnos micros decentes con precios menores que los que comentas. Además,en realidad no sé hasta que punto merece la pena un micro de alta calidad para un escanario, teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de las veces su calidad no se va a apreciar al verse degradada por los previos (son tan importantes para la calidad como el propio micro. Si a alguien le interesa, sobre todo para estudio recomiendo los BG de DAV por la relación calidad precio), los amplis y los monitores mediocres que normalmente se usan.

Por algo menos de 300 eur tienes la gama WL de Shure, con algún supercardioide de buen sonido, y creo que AKG tenía algo digno en esa gama de precios.

----------


## lossar

Fernando, aunque ya te lo comente en la cena del encuentro de magos infantiles, ahora que ya puedo escribir, voy a hacer publica mi opinion a este respecto por ser contraria a la tuya y por si sirve de elemento de debate.

YO creo que un BUEN equpio de sonido es imprescindible en una actuacion. En un espectaculo de magia dos son los sentidos principales con los que llegamos al espectador: la vista y el oido. De igual manera que todos los espectadores deben de tener una buena vision para vernos, es igual de importante que oigan todo lo referente al mismo, y me da igual si hacemos un numero musical o uno hablado. 

Si estamos actuando al aire libre, sin equipo de sonido, mas alla de las dos o tres pirmeas flas no te oiran, y si lo hacen es porque estamos forzando la voz. No solo eso, sino que en ese caso la cuarta fila al no oir bien, se pondra a preguntar al de al lado, con lo que la tercera fila no oye, etc...

Si estas actuando en un recinto cerrado tambien es imprescindible, el no hacerlo provoca que muchas veces no se escuche el gag deseado porque se estan riendo de un gag anterior o de cualquier referente, ademas te ofrece la posibilidad de ser elemento "de control del publico" en caso necesario.

Por este mismo motivo, coincido contigo en que se debe de tener un buen equipo de sonido, el equipo debe de ser capaz de "reproducir" tu voz con la mejor calidad posible y en las mejores condiciones. Estoy cansado de ver  espectaculoes en los que el sonido parece metalizado y con un run-run de fondo muy molesto y que desvirtua el espectaculo.

No pongamos la excusa del precio, un equipo de sonido no solo le vas a usar durante una actuacion, le vas a usar durante muchas y durante la totalidad del espectaculo. Es un bien amortizable rapidamente. (!!anda que no tengo yo dinero retenido sin ningun uso en articulos de magia procedentes de compras impulsivas y que nunca he usado!!)

Y por supuesto hay que utilizar el equipo con un buen uso, no porque tengas un equipo potente has de ponerle a tope, has de considerar donde actuas y tu necesidad de sonido.

Y un elemento mas, al tener equipo de sonido, tienes la posibilidad de poner musica unos 15 minutos antes de que empiece la funcion e ir acaparando la atencion del publico.

En todo lo demas coincido con Los comentarios de Fernando

----------


## Pulgas

Por supuesto, Carlos (lossar), la premisa fundamental es que el público vea y oiga bien.
Cuando hablo de que no soy partidario de la utilización del micrófono, me refiero a espacios que me permiten trabajar sin él. Mi invwersión en equipos de sonido es considerable y lo utilizo siempre que sospecho que, a puro pecho, no voy a llegar a la totalidad del auditorio. De echo, siempre que trabajo al aire libre, monto el equipo, aunque no utilice después el micro.
Me parece lamentable utilizar amplificación en espacios pequeños, porque, aparte de no garantizar una mejor calidad auditiva, puede hacerse molesto, innecesariamente, para los que están cerca de un altavoz.
Sé que me supone un esfuerzo adicional, pero cuando trabajo en espacios abiertos monto el doble de altavoces, situando la mitad en la parte delantera y la otra en el medio del espacio. Así puedo regular el volumen más bajo, con lo que no aturdo a los de las primeras filas.
Como solución que busca la comodidad de los espectadores, me resulta eficaz. Tiene, sin embargo, el inconveniente de que el sonido, a efectos de los espectadores de las últimas filas, no sale del escenario, sino de los laterales del centro. En cualquier caso, es asumible. A fin de cuentas todos los teatros modernos están trabajando en esa línea.

Sobre los precios, Nadir, el mercado está a la baja. Hace casi veiente años un micro de peor calidad que el que uso ahora era muchísimo más caro que uno bueno hoy. Eso que salimos ganando. Sin embargo yo no escatimaría ni un solo euro en el micrófono (claro, que no tiene sentido gastarse una pasta si el amplificador que utilizamos es una patata: la PA tiene que ir en consonancia con el resto del material).
Tengo dos micrófonos inalámbricos. El último que me compré es un shure de oreja (ni siquiera de diadema) ofrecía una relación calidad precio que me convenció. No lo uso, casi (no puedo decirte el modelo, porque, como lo uso poco, está en la nave). Lo cierto es que, al final, me sigo decantando por mi Senheisser de corbata (más caro y con mejor calidad). Prefiero invertir un poco más a dejar un material caro (aunque sea barato en relación a otros, almacenado en una esquina).

Fred, posiblemente el problema lo tengas en que tu mesa y el micro se llevan mal. No sé si te funcionará, paro prueba a cambiar la frecuencia, en ocasiones puedes tener ahí una alternativa.
Otra posibilidad la tienes en jugar con lso medios, responsables, muchas veces, de los acoplamientos y de la voz metalizada.
La tercera salida es que bajes la ganancia y juegues con el volumen, tanto del micrófono, como con loos del máster y el canal de la mesa.
En cualqueir caso, prueba a usar el micro un día con otra mesa distinta a la tuya y comprueba qué es lo que sucede. Si el problema es general con todos los equipos, posiblemente sea el micrófono el que esté dañado.

----------


## Nadir

Pulgas, si te interesa ser 'perfeccionista' en cuanto al sonido cuando montas 4 altavoces, la solución para evitar la sensación de que el sonido no proviene del escenario sino del centro es muy sencilla y barata. La condición para crear la impresión en los espectadores de que el sonido proviene del escenario es que los altavoces en los laterales del centro emitan con, al menos, 9dB de potencia menos que los del escenario y además tengan un retardo con respecto a estos últimos de unos 20-30 mseg (así la primera 'versión' que oye el espectador de las filas de detrás proviene del escenario y no de los altavoces centrales). Retardos mayores provocan que se perciba el sonido de los altavoces por separado y no como un todo, y retardos algo por debajo empiezan a ocasionar cancelaciónes de frecuencias que pueden crear un sonido desagradable. Muchas mesas tienen unidades de retardo, aunque actualmente las unidades de retardo estéreo tienen precios muy bajos.

----------


## Pulgas

Se agradece la información.  :Wink1:  Tomo nota.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## lossar

Fernando, yo siempre utilizo equipo de sonido, se trate de un espacio reducido o al aire libre. Pero todo en su justa medida, cuando situo altavoces o pongo el nivel de amplificacion, siempre tengo en cuanta los aspectos que tu marcas.

El usarlos me da por un lado poder de control sobre el publico (quiza con ello se pueda deducir que tengo esa carencia) y me aseguro que todo el mundo tenga acceso a todo lo que yo diga, aun cuando el resto esta riendose. Ademas me permite no forzar la voz, lo cual al menos para mi es vital cuando hago ventriloquia..

No obstante esto es solo mi opinion, basada en mi experiencia y necesidades.Si yo tuviera un personaje como Arcadio, con esa gesticulacion y tono de voz, probablemente opinaria lo mismo que tu.

P.D. Un comentario final Fernando. Me encanta conversar contigo y leer tus opiniones, y no porque luego este o no de acuerdo con lo que dices, sino porque veo que tienes estudiado y analizado hasta el mas minimo detalle de todo lo que haces, que procuras no dejar absolutamente nada al azar (aunque cuando te toca improvisar lo haces),  y eso me ha hecho cambiar mi metodologia de trabajo y me ha hecho reflexionar sobre detalles a los cuales antes no les daba importancia y ver que todavia me queda mucho por aprender o perfecionar. Por todo ello. GRACIAS.

Claro que a mi mujer la tienes harta, pues comparto mis reflexiones con ella y me esta empezando a prohibir que te lea.....

----------


## Pulgas

Muchas gracias, Carlos (cómo se nota que nuestras parejas son más inteligentes que nosotros).

Voy a intentar ahondar un poco más en lo que he comentado.
¿Por qué tiendo a no usar micro?
Primero, porque tengo la voz muy educada en el aspecto teatral y sé que dispongo de potencia suficiente (pordón por la inmodestia).
Segundo, porque hay ciertos aspectos relacionados con la *señal de voz* que me gustan poco cuando utilizo el micrófono.
Aquí tendríamos que hablar del ruido (ruido en el entrono, ruido ambiente y ruido producido por el apartado amplificador). Cualquier a de esos ruidos es magnificado por el uso del micrófono, con lo que, si bien es cierto que se me oye mejor, el esfuerzo del espectador puede ser mayor, pues ha de depurar todas esas interferencias, que el llegan amplificadas (ni que decir tiene que una calidad alta del micrófono reduce considerablemente esos riesgos).
Imaginemos, por ejemplo, una sala con mala acústica, una de esas que crea eco. A mayor volumen, mayor resonancia. Y más, si tenemos en cuenta que el micro está recogiendo los coletazos de los últimos ecos. Con el micrófono estoy amplificando la distorsión.
Hay otro aspecto que no hemos tocado, porque es un poco más técnico, como es la ecualización de la voz. Cada vez que toco un botón, estoy alterando las características de mi voz: estoy haciéndola más grave, más aguda, más seca, más cálida... En definitiva, estoy distorsionando mi voz y, con ello, altero la transmisión de emociones con las que he trabajado en los ensayos, las que he diseñado para ese espectáculo concreto.
Sé que es "rizar el rizo", que es ser en exceso puntilloso. Pero si tengo opción de evitar esos problemas, los evito.
¡Ojo, nunca recuncio al sonido amplificado cuando lo creo imprescindible, pero, en mi caso, esa es la palabra que lo define: que sea *imprescindible*.

Pd. ¿Habéis pensado alguna vez por qué los cantantes de ópera nunca utilizan micrófono?
Esperanza Abad (profesora de ópera en Nueva York), la persona a la que más le debo en la educación de mi voz, me hizo reflexionar muchísimo sobre todo esto. De ahí que sea un tanto pejiguero en todo este asunto.

----------


## Nadir

Pulgas,

eco y resonancia son dos fenómenos distintos. Una sala puede tener eco (reverberación realmente) sin tener resonancias. La resonancia es un efecto que tiene que ver con el realzamiento o cancelación de determinadas frecuencias en determinados puntos de la sala debido fundamentalmente a la existencia de paredes paralelas con baja absorción acústica.

Por otro lado en salas no se suele hablar de eco, sino de reverberación. El eco implica que el sonido 'rebotado' llega con tal retraso que es distinguible del sonido original. En una sala, los 'ecos' llegan tan juntos que se perciben como una prolongación del sonido fuente. A esta 'prolongación' no se le llama eco, sino reverberación.

----------


## Nadir

En cuanto a la conveniencia del uso de micrófonos, se tiende a magnificar su 'efecto negativo'. ¿Que modifican las características de la voz y actúan como ecualizador involuntario? Claro. Pero también lo hacen las salas, y de una forma realmente agresiva. Las paredes de las salas actúan de ecualizadores y de reverb natural. ¿Por qué suele haber paredes/paneles de madera en muchas salas de conciertos? Para que el sonido sea 'calido' (es una ecualización) ¿Por qué hay paneles de madera encima del escenario o la parte de encima de algunos escenarios no está paralela al suelo sino que forma un determinado ángulo? Para que el sonido radiado hacia detrás o hacia arriba cuando hablamos o cantamos se dirija hacia el público (amplificación). ¿Por qué las paredes de muchas salas de conciertos no son lisas sino que tienen paneles combados o triangulares? Para evitar resonancias y tambien para crear difusión (homogeneizar el sonido en la sala).

El sonido que oyen los espectadores cuando oyen a un cantante de ópera dista mucho de ser el sonido natural de su voz. Está notablemente mejorado por la acústica de la sala (si ésta está bien diseñada). 

Sin embargo, una sala en la que los paneles fuesen de hojalata en vez de madera, tendría un sonido con un tufillo realmente metálico (sobre todo en las filas de detrás), aunque cantase el mejor cantante de ópera. Una sala con paredes paralelas y con poco volumen de aire, tendría un sonido distorsionado y seco. De igual forma, un cantante que cante con un micrófono de mala calidad, un previo malo y una mala mesa y malos monitores obtendrá un mal sonido.

Pero si se usan buenos micros y buen material, y la sala tiene buena acústica... el resultado también es muy muy bueno. Tanto para cantar ópera como para cualquier otra cosa.

¿Que no es fácil ecualizar, y colocar los micros y los monitores adecuadamente? No, claro. Pero tampoco es fácil diseñar una sala con una acústica buena (ojo, unas acústicas buenas para un determinado uso pueden no serlo para otros). Sin embargo, ambas cosas pueden lograrse.

----------


## Pulgas

Completamente de acuerdo contigo. Gracias por las apreciaciones.
Me he alejado de la terminología técnica porque quiero que todo el mundo entienda lo que digo y a qué me refiero, pero reconozco que está mucho mejor explicado con tus matizaciones. Para la mayoría del público lo que se escucha es "eco" y no aciertan a distinguir entre la reverberación y el eco.
De igual manera he englobado en un mismo término "ruido" las tres distinciones (entorno, ambiente, amplificador) cuando debería haberlos aclarado mucho más, pues su tratamiento es completamente diferente, pero no sé hasta qué punto puede resultar intetresante en este pequeñísimo estudio.

De todas maneras, si te animas, sería estupendo que nos hablases de la "rever" que aplica mucha gente a la voz, de qué ventajas tiene y qué inconvenientes presenta. Con frecuencia se abusa tanto de esa opicón y se utiliza tan mal, que estaría genial que alguien nos comentase un poquito acerca de tal efecto.
Si te apetece, creo que puede ser un buen tema para que charlemos un ratito.
Gracias de nuevo.

----------


## Fred_Denver

Gracias Pulgas por tus consejos. Haré las pruebas que me recomiendas
Saludos

----------


## Nadir

Pulgas, recojo tu sugerencia acerca de lo del uso de la reverb, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta el mal uso que de ella se hace habitualmente. Para los que quieran ir directo al grano está el  apartado 4 que trata sobre el correcto uso de la reverb, donde se habla de la 'regla de oro'. Ojo, aunque hay cosas universales, algunas de las cosas de las que hablo y sobre todo los valores que doy son para la voz hablada, no para música.

1. ¿Qué es una reverb?

Un efecto acústico que crea una serie de 'ecos' (llamados reverberación) inmediatamente después de un sonido. (Ver un post anterior).


2. ¿Para qué sirve la reverb? 

Para simular un ambiente acústico 'rico'. Un ambiente acústico se define por las características del entorno acústico en el que se lleva a cabo una audición. Estas incluyen no solo el tamaño, volumen de aire libre de la sala, objetos y tipo de paredes sino además cómo de lejos está la fuente sonora del oyente.

Existen condiciones en las que el ambiente acústico es pobre (aire libre, salas muy llenas y con paredes con poca reflexión..) y el sonido es muy 'seco'. A veces esto puede ser beneficioso (restaurantes en los que de lo contario habría mucho ruido ambiente. En estos restaurantes de sonido seco se suele poner música ligera de fondo para contrarrestar el exceso de silencio), pero otras veces resulta perjudicial. En estas condiciones podemos usar la reverb para paliar este problema.


3. Consecuencias del mal uso de la reverb

Por mal uso de la reverb se puede entender un abuso en su volumen, un abuso en la duración de la reverb o bien el uso de una reverb de mala calidad. En tales casos, las consecuencias pueden ser dos: ininteligibilidad de la palabra y fatiga auditiva. Además las 's' suenan horribles a no ser que tengas filtros anti-sibilancia.

Nunca he entendido muy bien por qué, pero mucha gente abusa de la reverb, y después de 10 minutos uno empieza a estar fatigado.

4. Cómo usar la reverb correctamente.

Por supuesto la calidad de nuestra reverb es fundamental para que el resultado sea bueno (ver apartado 6). Para usar una reverb de mala calidad yo no usaría ninguna.

 Lo primero que hay que ver es en qué ambiente acústico estamos y qué tipo de ambiente deseamos conseguir. Debería existir coherencia entre ambos, pues sería raro estar en una sala pequeña y usar una reverb que simule el ambiente de una sala grande. Pero en una sala grande y muy seca, la reverb debería simular una sala grande, y no una pequeña. Por supuesto podemos romper este criterio si deseamos conseguir un ambiente que evoque algo irreal, onírico, etc... De hecho son muy interesantes algunos efectos que se pueden crear para evocar ciertas sensaciones (ambiente frío, sensación de estar rodeado, etc...)

En el caso de que estemos en una sala/recinto/escenario al aire libre que tenga un ambiente acústico pobre, el uso de la reverb puede mejorar  dicho ambiente. Si estamos en un recinto que ya posea una reverberación apreciable (tanto para bien como para mal), el uso de una nueva reverb en nuestro equipo lo único que hará será ENSUCIAR el sonido.

Si vemos que necesitamos mejorar el ambiente acústico, lo ideal será intentar usar la reverb pensando previamente qué tipo de ambiente queremos simular (local pequeño con el locutor cerca de los espectadores, local grande, etc...). De cómo lograr diferentes ambientes hablo en el punto 5. De todas formas, hay una regla que resulta básica para configurar la reverb...

REGLA DE ORO: *****     debemos usar la reverb de forma que no se note que está presente, pero si la quitamos se note su ausencia.    *****

Habría que enmarcar la frase anterior. No recuerdo donde la leí hace muchos años, pero para mí ha sido un pequeño tesoro.

La 'regla de oro' nos asegura que estamos creando un ambiente acústico natural, agradable y rico, que es de lo que se trata. Para llevarla a cabo hay que hacerlo mediante pruebas (ensayo y error). Lo ideal es hacerlo CON PÚBLICO, pues la acústica de una sala cambia de forma notable cuando hay público respecto de cuando está vacía.


5. Me compro una reverb, pero ninguno de los sonidos predefinidos me convence.

Básicamente hay que saber qué tipo de sonido queremos conseguir y entonces jugar con trés parámetros en la configuración, teniendo en cuenta lo que he comentado en el apartado 2. Los tres parámetros básicos son los siguientes:

   a. Retardo inicial (Pre-delay): es el retardo en milisegundos del primer 'eco' que recibimos respecto a la señal original de sonido. Ya comenté que cuando alguien nos habla en una sala, primero oímos el sonido que nos llega en línea recta desde su boca, y luego empezamos a recibir una tromba de 'ecos'  de ese mismo sonido que ha rebotado en las paredes. Recibimos estos ecos muy cercanos unos a otros y forman la reverb. Como estos trayectos son mas largo que el del sonido original,los recibimos algo después (y con menos volumen). Mientras más cerca estemos de la persona que habla, más retardo se percibe en el primer 'eco' del reverb. Poner este parámetro a 0 simulará que el sonido viene de muy lejos. Valores altos simulan sonidos cercanos o salas amplias. Valores sensatos van de unos 15 a 80 mseg.

   b. Duración de la reverb: está relacionada con la amplitud de la sala y el tipo de paredes. Valores altos simulan salas amplias con paredes reflectantes. En nuestro caso no queremos un sonido del tipo 'sala amplia vacía', que es muy frío, y valores de menos de 1 seg serán lo más adecuado. Preferiblemente en torno a 0,5 seg (500mseg).

   c. Volumen de la reverb (habitualmente en porcentaje respecto a la señal original): simula fundamentalmente a qué distancia está la fuente sonora o persona que habla y también un poco la amplitud de la sala. Valores altos simularan una persona que habla desde lejos o una sala amplia y vacía con paredes muy reflectantes. Ver el apartado de 'Correcto uso de la reverb' para su configuración.

6. Tipos de reverb

Actualmente la mayoría son digitales.Existen dos tipos de reverb básicamente (con un mínimo de calidad):
Algorítmicas y convolutivas.
Las de mejor calidad son las convolutivas o de convolución. Se basan más en la realidad y además son las más faciles de configurar, pero suelen ser muy caras. Si usas un portátil existe software mas asequible.

He intentado evitar toda cuestión técnica. Espero que os sirva.

----------


## Macpoole

Estupendos vuestros posts.  Veo que entendéis del tema así que acudo a vuestra ayuda. Voy a comprarme dos micros inalámbricos (uno para mi y otro para mi hermano el payaso). Tengo un equipo Yamaha de 300 watios (actuamos poco y normalmente para menos de 100 personas). Cuando actuamos en escenarios mas grandes suele ser el local el que pone el equipo, pero a veces no tienen micros inalámbricos o los tiene de mano, así que necesitamos llevar nosotros los micros.
La pregunta es qué me compro. He mirado las marcas que se mencionan en el blog, peromcada marca ten muchos modelos. Agradecería mucho que alguien me recomendara un modelo concreto.  Me urge porque pronto tengo una actuación para 350 personas (la boda de una sobrina) y mi viejo y cutre inalámbrico se ha roto.
Mil gracias

----------


## Pulgas

Oswaldo, de la PAI, es un artista como la copa de un pino. Y, además, un técnico de sonido excepcional. Tiene un blog muy interesante en el que trata muchos aspectos relacionados con el micrófono.
Os invito a que echéis un vistazo a este artículo sobre cómo colocar los micros inalámbricos. No tiene desperdicio y nos dará las claves de cómo sacarle mucho más rendimiento y cómo resolver muchos de los problemas que nos dan los dichosos aparatejos esos (de paso podéis mirar el resto del blog: seguro que nos aporta muchas, muchas cosas).
microsW

----------


## Vate Tola

Creo que son los mejores minutos que he invertido en mucho tiempo al leer el contenido de este hilo. Estaba pululeando por mi mente la idea de adquirir un micro para mi actuaciones y aunque creía tener las ideas bastante claras, tras leer todo este material he llegado a la conclusión de que andaba mas perdido que el barco del arroz (por favor si alguien sabe que significa esto último del arroz que me lo aclare por privado para no desvirtuar el hilo,pues me lo pegó un sevillano hace años y es de las pocas cosas recurrentes que digo a menudo que no tengo pajolera idea del por qué de la expresión).

Un abrazo y gracias por la iluminación recibida en este campo tan importante para una buena y efectiva comunicación con el público.

----------


## Estocolmo

Salvo exteriores donde el sonido se puede perder más fácilmente yo soy partidario de no usar el micro, eso sí, puede dar juego para para hacer magia con ellos al inicio del espectaculo, además del de gomaespuma que ha puesto Pulgas es muy divertido "de micrófono a dinero", seguir con la aparición de pie de micro u alguno más que no recuerdo muy bien cómo era

----------

